# Don't try this at your colony



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Argh..yesterday we got another feral to the vet_which's the best that can happen_but it was rough..more for Diego (the feral) than us. 
I know we shouldn't have picked him up and stuffed him in a carrier but :roll: ah-well, live and learn.
I picked him up and all was well until I lost my grip, he struggled, sprayed (we thought in the carrier HA..on my hoodie rather :sad ) and scratched me a bit, not bad just hands, face and neck. We got him to the vet, we'll pick him up next Mo.
First and last time I pick up a feral and put him in a carrier, I'm all patched up now, can't say the same about my hoodie :wink:


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Cant you wash it?


----------



## ~Kitty~ (Jan 2, 2005)

did u get the feral cat back now? its past monday... :?:


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

I would have thought use lots of washing powder and fabric softener.
When a stray got in and sprayed my coat I washed it and it was fine, just a standard 40oc wash.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

The hoodie washed out clean and Diego (the feral) has been back at the colony since last Monday. He took off for parts unknown when we released him but came back after a couple of days..they tell me some cats do that "to get the vet smell off". None of the others we TNR'd did it so I was concerned.. maybe they smelled better (to them :wink: )
I was relieved when he did show up later


----------

